# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والأنترنت >  تحميل مجانا ياهومسنجر 10 بيتا – Yahoo! Messenger 10 Beta

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

*تحميل مجانا ياهومسنجر 10 بيتا – Yahoo! Messenger 10 Beta* 





ياهو مسنجر 10 بيتا ” رسميا “
الاصدار العاشر ” بيتا ” من برنامج المحادثة الاكثر شعبية من ياهوالاصدار العاشر بصفة رسمية كما اوردت الخبر وروابط التحميل المدونة الرسمية لمسنجر ياهو
هناك بعض التحسينات الواضحة فى الاداءمع جودة الصوت والصورة فى محادثة الفيديوواضفاء بعض الثمات الجديدةمع امكانية معرفة كافة تحديثات جهات الاتصال فى الفترة الاخيرة



للتحميل اون لاين ” اداة التحميل المباشر ” 600 ك ب تقريباً

وللتثبيت اوف لاين ” بدون اتصال ” 15 م ب تقريبا





صور الاصدار الجديد من الماسنجر

----------


## MR.X

اصدار جميل ومميز بالفعل ...
مشكور يا صديقي والله يعطيك العافية

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]*الله يعافيك 
*[/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

جد انك مبدع وبرامجك بجننو
يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]*شكرا على كلامك الحلو 
*[/align]

----------


## بيل2010

شكرا على الجهد الرائع

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]*العفو 
*[/align]

----------


## قناص الغيل

يعطيك مية مليون عافية
سلمت يمينك يا الغالي

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

الله يعافيك!

----------


## غير مسجل

ممتار

----------


## ابوثابت

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا

----------


## ابوثابت

اريد الرابط من فضلك

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

أخي الرابط موجود في الموضوع

----------


## ودالسميح

لكم الشكر على هذه الخدمه

----------


## تاج النساء

هو كتير حلو بس موجود عندي يسلموا؟؟ :SnipeR (71):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا لمروركم جميعا :SnipeR (7):

----------


## samersah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
 موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شمرا على الرد الرائع!!

----------


## maya

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

